

Show HN: Localfu – $5 travel plans created by locals - tedbrooks2
https://www.localfu.com

======
tedbrooks2
We got sick of spending so much time on Yelp and TripAdvisor planning trips,
so we started a company that provides travelers with plans for their trip
created by a local for $5. Americans spend 5 hours planning a trip, and what
takes you hours to research takes them minutes to put together - plus locals
always know the best spots in their city.

Use the promo code showhn to get a free plan.

~~~
walterbell
Is it easy for locals to reuse content from previous itineraries, i.e. do they
own the rights to their content?

Would there be competition from Fiverr for custom itineraries?

TripHobo is focusing on logistics, but can offer a free service because they
make money on hotel bookings, [http://thenextweb.com/in/2014/06/30/travel-
planner-triphobo-...](http://thenextweb.com/in/2014/06/30/travel-planner-
triphobo-secures-funding-upward-of-1m-to-become-the-tripadvisor-of-
itineraries/)

~~~
rdgiii
Yes! All locals have access to every previous plan they've built. But, because
requests are usually different, reusing content isn't very common.

Custom itineraries on Fiverr are definitely in the competition, but because we
pick every local before making them a Localfu and have a system to build
awesome plans, we hope the experience is better through us.

TripHobo is cool. Because we're only giving recommendations right now, I could
actually see our users getting local recommendations through us, and then
optimizing and booking the trip with those suggestions through TripHobo.

~~~
walterbell
Local recs may offer better logistics than an algo, then you could also earn
the booking revenue.

------
MatthewWilkes
I thought it was being creepy and adding my location to the list of available
cities but apparently someone from Bristol has been here already.

